# What do you guys use tri or mono



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Getting back into photography in a big way again after buying my canon. Still have my old 35mm SLR and the extra gear. However, my old tripod is shagged and I;m looking at options. Now I hardly used my old one to be honest so I was considering a mono pod. Never had one before but like the idea of having some extra stability when our and about without the need for bulky tripod. However, tripod is of course always handy for low speeds and portraits. What do you guys use and prefer?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

depends. Nothing, tripod, rig, wall, bag... whatever's around and / or needed for the shot. Don't have a monopod, but with VR it should be pretty damned functional.

Bret


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Skuperb said:


> Getting back into photography in a big way again after buying my canon. Still have my old 35mm SLR and the extra gear. However, my old tripod is shagged and I;m looking at options. Now I hardly used my old one to be honest so I was considering a mono pod. Never had one before but like the idea of having some extra stability when our and about without the need for bulky tripod. However, tripod is of course always handy for low speeds and portraits. What do you guys use and prefer?


I have a Velbon DF-40 tripod which was £25 and ideal for me as a beginner but i love it. What i have noticed is that i can just let out one leg and hey presto i also have a mono pod!:thumb: I also have a gorilla pod slr zoom that can hold 3kg. While its only about 12" high it can do some crazy stuff and is ideal when you dont want to carry a full size tripod.
Phil


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

ive just got a manfrotto 679b monopod with a tilt head on it, feels very steady with my D90 on it, when i get my memory cards through the post i'll get out and about and have a play and give you a verdict.
first impressions though is its definatly not as bulky and fiddly as a tri-pod(i also have a slick tri-pod), really quick to set up.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Tri,

It has a handle on it that allows it to be used as a mono. Best of both worlds.

If i did a lot of panning work, then a mono would be worth it.


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm currently using a £10 tripod from ASDA. No bells or whistles on it, but it fulfils its intended purpose of holding the camera still, and does it pretty well.

A monopod's a different kettle of fish really. Obviously not great for many of the things you'd use a tripod for, but great for when you need some extra stability with the flexibility to move around (panning car shots for example).


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

the only real use cases I can think of for a monopod:
- situations where space does not allow a tripod (crowds!)
- situations where you're using a long, heavy lens and light does not allow the speeds you need, so to reduce blur when using a 70-200/2.8 at 1/150 and lower. It will not be eliminated completely, but should be a lot better.
- situations where you want to pan (like fireworks shows) but need stability for 1/4 or so. Even then, I'd want a shoulder brace.

As far as cheap tripods are concerned... by all means try them. I think you'll be very surprised when you add a serious lens onto the front and extend them fully as to just how bad they are for vibrating. I had a 190, that was OK, but the 055 is the first one which is actually tall enough for what I want without using the centre column. Adding much more than 2kg and then extending.. add some wind and it falls over. Weight is good in this case!

I'll be misusing a 269HDBU in the winter as a tripod, too.

Bret


----------



## bert1e (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a Redsnapper http://www.redsnapperuk.com/camera-accessories/RS-284___RSH-12_Ball_head.html which is great but I am still not sure I like the twist grips on the legs. If you are considering one of these sign up to TalkPhotography forums and you can get 10% discount.


----------



## mitchcook (Oct 6, 2009)

My tripod is with me for 90% of shots now.
It allows me to not have to worry. If I get the exposure wrong... i adjust, and shoot again. I never have to worry about the correctly exposed shot not being cropped straight, etc..
Manfrotto 190XPROB, 322 RC2 head.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I'd say it all depends on what your shooting.

If you're shooting mainly landscapes then a tripod will be best. But if you're mainly shooting nature or motor sports then a monopod wold be best.

What's your main interest?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

landscape kit is tripod and ballhead, wildlife/birds kit is tripod and gimbal head

Would highly recommend Benro from China via dcstuff on the bay, basically same as Gitzo without the pricetag. Years back Gitzo outsourced to a company in China, China doesn't have copyright laws etc so they set up Benro in the same town knocking out the same items for a fraction of the cost. Also trades under Induro IIRC in some countries

I own :

Benro carbon tripod C-297
Benro GH-2 gimbal - long lens shooting, birds & wildlife
Benro J-2 Ballhead - landscape shooting

All of which takes an absolute hammering in the field, be it chucked around, up to it's undercrackers in sea water, bogs, sand, mud everything gets chucked at it - very good equipment and don't let the name put you off! 

drew


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Great,

No all i need is for someone to Knock-off BENRO and i'll be able to get one. :lol::lol:

I think my £15 Hama will have to do for a while longer.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Spunk out the readies Gruffs, you know you want to 

http://photography.shop.ebay.co.uk/...1&_fln=1&_ssn=dc-stuffs&_trksid=p3911.c0.m282


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

In the end I got one of each. Got birthday money so thought....sod it, why not have both!!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Manf 055 and a 322RC head, anything lighter just wobble really.

Only situation i wished for a monopod was after a heated conversation with a US park ranger who suggested that the presence of a tripod meant I was a professional and therefore asked to leave the arches Nat'l park in utah where I was taking this:










He was wrong but there's no arguing with americans particularly those in uniform.....


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

buckas said:


> Spunk out the readies Gruffs, you know you want to
> 
> http://photography.shop.ebay.co.uk/...1&_fln=1&_ssn=dc-stuffs&_trksid=p3911.c0.m282


Mate,

I am getting into this lark in a big way and really getting a passion for it.

Part of me says i should build up in lens quality and equipment quality bit by bit to keep it all affordable. The other part of me wonders what the point is in buying stuff twice.

I am going to try to get a website up and running and just sell a few images to get the money trickling into an account to build up a fund.

Though I don't expect to be bringing in much. I need to create some images people want to buy i guess.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

> I need to create some images people want to buy i guess.


*much* easier said than done, IMO.

Microstock, Redbubble, pictrs.... go google.

Bret


----------

